# GPS System(Autmotive Navigation System)



## James Tembo (May 19, 2009)

Hello pipo

Am actually lookin for help...

my car has got a GPS system in it but it not yet configured

how do i go about configuring the same GPS system?


thanks in advance


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi:

We need a whole lot more info here.

Is it a hand held/removable unit?

We need make and model.

If it is built in, need year/make/model.

As far as I know, based on my UPS, they are programmed to a certain region.
I can not take my GPS, from the USA, and expect it to work in the UK.

BG


----------

